# Rant and Advice Needed Please!!!!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm not a trainer. I just have an opinion. I think you are doing great! Go get um! They only way you know is to try. They will surprise you with the craziest things. But keep going. I'm sure everyone in that arena has seen their dog do something embarassing. Good for you for getting out there. Experience will help.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds kind of normal 

Dogs do not generalize well, which is why they need to be worked and played with in dozens of different environments. It sounds like Lexx stresses 'up' - hence the zoomies. I never show dogs before they are 2 years old since I feel they need a broad background of training, places and time for me to feel I know how to best help my dog.

Please don't let Lexx's behavior mortify or embarrass you - he is still learning and may be trying to get YOU to relax. 

And good for you for getting out there - work with your trainer and develop a plan. Just getting out there and trying is awesome and you & Lexx will develop an incredible bond !


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't let one bad day of zoomIes and not listening to you get you upset . His behavior is very normal and we all want the PERFECT DOG but in truth they all screw up they are dogs. You don't have to like or let him get away with bad behavior , make your corrections that's how they learn . Your dog is young and you are relatively inexperienced training obedience your doing fine you'll get where you want just remember consistency patience repetition.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Sunrise that he is expressing the stress of pressure, and that new environments elicit unexpected behaviors until the pup generalizes to many, many places. Also, you may get nervous, and he picks up on that. Make sure you are just as rewarding as when he works well in his usual places and routine. Everyone has their moments with dogs, so there is no need to be embarrassed, lol. It will be someone else perplexed by their dog the day you get your first leg and are proud! We have a saying/cliche of comfort at our training center: Sometimes you eat the bear, and sometimes the bear eats you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone that works with dogs in a public venue will be humbled more than once...At some point you must leap and leave the backyard (where all dogs are brilliant!) and find out where you stand.

More practice, more plain old fun together in public places and more maturation...Together you will make it no doubt.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Totally normal in a new place.. each dog is different.. You will learn to love that phrase that haunts most of the obedience trainers.. "well that was a new one!" 
If he has that happen another time a fun way to "help" him through it the next time would be on a flexi leash. Helps control things and you won't be chasing him..so no ring zoomies.. I would suggest proofing in new places and using the flexi so he can't get himself into trouble but you need to take your show and practice in as many different locations as possible.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sunrise gives the best pep talk 

Believe it or not, you're doing great  I just happened to be watching Connie Cleveland videos on her site yesterday and she has a good one that may make you feel a bit better. You need him to make mistakes so that you can teach him what not to do. Check out the video too....

Learning from Mistakes – On the Recall | Dog Trainers Workshop


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A typical 14 month old male golden has a brain the size of a pea, attention span of a gnat, and the will power of me in front of fresh baked cookies. Get him out as much as you can and give him some time to mature. I would very rarely suggest showing a male golden before 2.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't really have anything new to add to the above comments but wanted to add some sympathy and encouragement. I'd heard that "dogs don't generalize well" but never really focused on what it means or how important it is until Zoe who never refused a "down" at home acted like she'd never heard of it when we went to a new training center. We've also experienced ring zoomies . . . no fun.

When you're training for obedience you should try to anticipate and train for the setting you'll be competing in. Inside vs. outdoors can make a big difference in terms of the distractions.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

ETA a suggestion for the tantrum

Try having a friend or training buddy on stand-by. When Lexx starts his tantrum, don't say a word. Turn and leave the ring and prefereably the room you are in. Have your helper collect Lexx up, leash him and walk the 'walk of shame' all the way to Lexx's crate, and then have him put in. No treats and no words. Leave Lexx alone in his crate for however long it takes you to calm down ...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the pep talks and advice!! I have to admit, I was almost in tears yesterday after class. It was so discouraging to see Lexx behave that way. I sometimes forget that he is only 14 months old and has the brain the size of a pea!!

I wish we were able to have some continuity in our training and training facilities. There just seems to be no interest in any obedience after beginners. We do have that in our agility classes so that's maybe why he is so well behaved there. 

We did some training outside this morning and he was really good. We try to get outside every day to train (except for the 2 days he goes to daycare). 

Thanks again for your responses...it is much appreciated!! Lexx and I will keep plugging away and I know it will pay off in the long run.

Austin and Lincoln are probably sitting back thinking "thank god it's you little brother"!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is a really tough age, because they _look_ like a grown up dog, so it's easy to forget and expect them to act like a grown up dog.

I can sympathize with the training, the only classes around me are petsmart classes. So much of our training is alone, I get to matches as often as possible to expose him to that environment.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> ETA a suggestion for the tantrum
> 
> Try having a friend or training buddy on stand-by. When Lexx starts his tantrum, don't say a word. Turn and leave the ring and prefereably the room you are in. Have your helper collect Lexx up, leash him and walk the 'walk of shame' all the way to Lexx's crate, and then have him put in. No treats and no words. Leave Lexx alone in his crate for however long it takes you to calm down ...


Reminds me of a time with Casper not so long ago. He threw a tantrum in the front yard. Jumping all over me and mouthing at me. I hate that. And in front of the neighbors didn't help. I was so annoyed, I threw his leash on the ground, turned, and walked in the house through the garage. I picked the garage because he hates the car and there wasn't a chance of him following me. I muttered some terrible things. He was shocked I tell you, completely dumbstruck. He sat there for I don't know how long until I went to get him. It made a huge impression. 

P.S. My husband was in the front yard.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lots of great ideas and advice. But in my opinion this one is a home run. When training and matching it should not be about "seeing what will happen" but seeing what happens is what you WANT. Do whatever you need to do to make the dog correct. I personally would not wait till the next time. The next time he was in a ring he would be on a flexi or long line so that he KNEW I was in control. 
And yes we have ALL been humbled, humiliated and disgraced by our dogs. It just makes those days when we succeed SO much sweeter. He will get there, do not worry.




Titan1 said:


> Totally normal in a new place.. each dog is different.. You will learn to love that phrase that haunts most of the obedience trainers.. "well that was a new one!"
> If he has that happen another time a fun way to "help" him through it the next time would be on a flexi leash. Helps control things and you won't be chasing him..so no ring zoomies.. I would suggest proofing in new places and using the flexi so he can't get himself into trouble but you need to take your show and practice in as many different locations as possible.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am totally with Michelle and Hank on this one. I've seen too many good dogs ruined by getting away with stuff like this, then they start doing it in trials where they quickly learn you can't correct them. Hank said it so well, "When training and matching it should not be about "seeing what will happen" but seeing what happens is what you WANT. Do whatever you need to do to make the dog correct. I personally would not wait till the next time. The next time he was in a ring he would be on a flexi or long line so that he KNEW I was in control..."
And oh yes, we've all been humbled and humiliated!! Goes with the territory.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you sure his name isn't Tugg ?? Sounds like some of the stuff my young boy has pulled, especially on recalls. No real advice here, just know you are not alone in your frustrations.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry to smile but it must be something in the air. My 13 mo old pup did the unthinkable yesterday night as well in training class. I could tell from the moment we set off to class that she was not quite herself (maybe the heat outside, maybe she is coming into heat again - it is getting close to 6 months, or maybe just a bad day). She did semi-good with heeling and jumps, always good with her sit/stay, lay/stay, down from a walk etc until the trainer asked for us to switch dogs. A friend/client who has never handled Rose before took her and I took her vizsla. Then the trainer asked her to go outside with Rose. After a potty break Rose decided to pull her head thru the collar and run back inside to me, followed by an excited human jumping and running - I must admit the scene was hilarious - I now wish I had it taped even though it was embarrassing at the time. I have always worked with her as far as leaving her with someone or by herself and put her in a sit/stay leave the room and come back while increasing the time.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We are headed to a show this weekend and there is a match the night before. Mighty WILL be on a flexi so I can control the games we play in the ring. I can control his turn to me, I can control the recall,broad jump, ect.. you get the idea...lol..
Mom is in charge and if Mighty wants to play in that ring there are certain expectations of behaviour. I compare that to taking a puppy swimming.. You wouldn't just throw a puppy in the water and hope they can swim and will get it.. You would put a long line on them just in case they had troubles and would be there to help them...anyway I would.. I equate this to the same thing..guidance..and I have been around obedience long enough to know that a new place is totally different than being in a familiar place..


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've had Lexx outside training the past couple of days. It just seems when we're outside he does not seem interested in doing anything....almost like he pouts!! I did have a long lead on him so he couldn't run off to do his own thing. After he thinks it's the world's worst thing, he will do what's asked of him and does it well. He performs much better in our basement. I try to make it fun and reward him when he does well.

I just really feel that because I'm so new at this I may be doing more harm than good. I'm not a dog trainer beyond the basics; despite how many videos I watch and articles I read. 

I've contacted a trainer that lives about 3 hours from us. She has 5 Goldens of her own that are very involved (conformation; field; obedience; therapy dog). I'm hoping to set up some time with her to help us out. Lexx's sire's owner has also offered to help with training but they live 8 hours away....kind of far. I will check out one of these before I decide to throw in the "obedience" towel.

Sorry for my rant (again).....just feeling discouraged.

ETA: We don't have such things as fun matches around here. If we did, I would have him in each and every one.


----------

